# FS : My Seahorse setup



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Selling my seahorse setup, they keep breeding and I dont have time to take care of babies  I lost two batch completely without survival.

Trio , two females one male of Kelloggi seahorse.

Biocube 29 Gallon + 72W T5 lights with stand.

Tank is well stablished it is running more than 4 years .
two inch of live sand and lot of live rock.

lot of macros Red and Green.

The love rocks covered by 5 deferent mushrooms Red Green Blue.
Yellow polyp rock , green sinularia , Pulsing xenia, BIG GPS covered the front. Kenia tree and lot more.

Also have a green mandarin and fire goby in this tank.

Long arm shrimp x 2 
Sexy Shrimps x 4
lot of snails






500$ for all.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful setup 

good luck with the sale!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no  thats to bad u are selling them


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I was not in Toronto

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I know what you mean my friend, Arash. I'm downsizing a bit too cause with 2 little girls & everything else going on, life gets too busy here too. Good luck with your sale. Beautiful & very healthy setup (as demonstrated by the breeding activity).

Anthony


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I know what you mean my friend, Arash. I'm downsizing a bit too cause with 2 little girls & everything else going on, life gets too busy here too. Good luck with your sale. Beautiful & very healthy setup (as demonstrated by the breeding activity).
> 
> Anthony


Thanks Anthony,

SOLD to Claudia , I know she taking care of them very well 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

He did it again!!! OMG 3 times in one month !!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow Arash, thats a lot of babies!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats very cool!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

atleast its free fish food!


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

wow those babies are so cool!!!!!!!! good luck with the sale


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Let us known if u can raise the baby horses, Claudia. I will set up a new tank just for these little guys!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Let us known if u can raise the baby horses, Claudia. I will set up a new tank just for these little guys!


hahaha i will look into it, i will have the seahorses on wednesday but cant wait


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you gonna sell/give away any baby seahorses? Arash? I cna take over few and see if we can get raise them =p

wait Claudia gonna get them ? =p


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> Are you gonna sell/give away any baby seahorses? Arash? I cna take over few and see if we can get raise them =p
> 
> wait Claudia gonna get them ? =p


Yes I am  :bigsmile:


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

i am looking forward to them, hope you are sucessful, let me know and i would be interested with few of them, even if that means I need to spend money to get a new setup lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> i am looking forward to them, hope you are sucessful, let me know and i would be interested with few of them, even if that means I need to spend money to get a new setup lol


I dont know yet, i will try to raise them for sure but for now I am making room for that tank so i can move it and then we will c


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice setup.... great score Claudia.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> Nice setup.... great score Claudia.


Thank you  It is a nice setup indeed


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to take the stand apart, i had the baby with me so no choice but i am putting it together right now. Then set everything up


----------

